# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Erreur lors du chargement d'un Dataset

## Dan972

Bonjour  tous,

J'utilise Crystal Report pour une application dveloppe sous .net 4.0.
A la base on tait en 2.0 et je viens de tout passer en 4.0.
J'ai d tlcharger Crystal pour .net 4.0.
Mon projet m'a alors demand de migrer les reports existants pour  car ils ont t cr avec une version antrieur; j'ai dit ok ...

Maintenant mon problme, c'est que lorsque j'execute le code en mode debug, j'ai l'erreur suivante :



> Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes.


Cette erreur survient quand j'appel la mthode :
ReportDocument.SetDataSource(Ojbet Dataset correctement charg)

Quelqu'un aurait-il dj rencontr ce genre de problme ?? 

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

est ce que cette info peut t'tre d'une quelconque utilit ??

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-a5d65a8a0bf0/

----------


## Dan972

Mille merci !! c'est exactement ce dont j'avais besoin  ::P:

----------


## rabri

salut a vous j'ai  rencotr l'erreur chargement information  base de donne en access et vb si j'utilise crystal report 
aide mois svp
merci

----------

